
Ask HN: Is Experienced People in Software Industry Are Always Correct? - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>I always have this question, I think its time to ask. I&#x27;m an senior software engineer in a small company. I have an Tech Lead and Tech architect in my team too.<p>The question is how we can believe or make sure what ever design or suggestions on the problem they give is correct?<p>Is it like we need to blindly belive what an tech arch says will be correct, because he &#x2F; she is experienced than me?<p>How to handle this?
======
seren
A good leader is not someone that say "use this because I say so", but someone
that convinces you that is the best solution.

They should at the very least give some rationale to all their
decisions/advices. With a design decision it might be hard to produce metrics
and data on the spot, but they should be able to quickly draw on the
whiteboard the overall architecture, with some pros and cons.

And this probably something you should do with less senior people.

~~~
antoaravinth
Thanks for your reply. But imagine they are saying ,for example X is better
than Y and given the fact that your aren't aware of X and Y, how we should
handle this?

~~~
seren
That's a good point. But since you are going to implement X or Y, it is a good
idea to take that opportunity for yourself to learn about X and Y.

So maybe investigate a bit about X and Y, and if you have some questions, or
some blocking point, you go back to your tech lead and ask him.

'You know I have been looking at X, and I think we will have some issue to
test it. (or deploy it/ maintain it/etc) How do you think we will handle that
? From what I understand using Y will solve that ? What do you think ?'

Knowing what to do is important, but often knowing what to NOT do (and why) is
more crucial. If you are working with more senior people, try to learn as much
as possible from them. By asking 'deeper' question, you'll learn something
anyway.

But between the line, I understand that maybe your tech lead/architect do not
really believe in teaching/increasing the knowledge of its team member. And
obviously it is harder context to learn or challenge decision.

------
sarciszewski
I frequently tell people "Don't use X" or "Y is better for this situation".
Usually it's in the context of application security, where X might be
JCryptCipherSimple or Y might be libsodium.

At no point do I expect people to blindly follow my advice. I expect
questions, and I expect people to try to reasonably understand my answers, and
if they can't, to ask more questions.

------
colund
No you shouldn't blindly believe what people say. You should use your brain
and speak up if something sounds wrong or if you have questions. Are you from
India or somewhere where this might be a cultural matter of never questioning
and always abiding a superior?

~~~
antoaravinth
I'm from India, however I can't say that its cultural matter of never
questioning. Probably we can put up the statement in other way "depends on the
culture being followed in office".

------
eecks
How can you be a senior engineer and only asking this question now?

